

I Was Assaulted For Wearing Google Glass In The Wrong Part Of San Francisco - kecebongsoft
http://www.businessinsider.co.id/i-was-assaulted-for-wearing-google-glass-2014-4/#.U5vc-I2Swr6

======
natch
>I was pretty shaken after seeing someone completely disregard my personal
space...

That's rich, coming from a Google Glass wearer.

~~~
RickS
While I get what you're saying, I can't help but imagine that a person holding
up their cell phone recording video would get no such response, despite being
the exact same thing.

Glass isn't uniquely invasive. I've yet to hear about someone mugging a guy
wearing a gopro.

~~~
coralreef
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AL6amm35gk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AL6amm35gk)

~~~
RickS
I should clarify. Mugging someone _because_ of the gopro.

------
fridriksson
I don't understand people who think Google Glass is not invasive to others.
This is evolutionary psychology 101.

